# 1972 gto radiator support



## cdedic (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi,
I recently bought a 1972 got, and it needs a new radiator core support. I can not seem to find one online at any restoration parts websites. some sites recommend the ventura radiator core support. Can anyone advise me what to do/buy?
Thank you.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the board. The V8 '71 & '72 core supports are not reproduced. Ventura II would be very similar to a '68-72 Nova core support, totally different.

On the endura core support in your '72, is it ate up with rust down below the battery & in the lower channel bushing areas? Those are the typical problem spots. Has the core support suffered from a previous wreck where the top panel has been damaged & then pulled out? Have performed metal work & restored many '70, 71, & 72 Pontiac A-body core supports, with a little detail can advise best remedy.


----------



## cdedic (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi thanks for the reply, It is currently in the shop, I m going there this Saturday, I will look it over and take some pictures. Also, there is currently a 72 lemans radiator for sale near me locally, would this be a better fit? or is it identical? 
Thanks.


----------



## cdedic (Oct 26, 2016)

So I went to the shop, and the radiator support did not look terrible, just a little rusted at the bottom, where the bushings connect (pretty usual i would assume) I didn't take any pictures. But this is the one that is for sale. is it the same?
71 72 Pontiac Lemans Parts


----------

